# Thera Band Gold Anyone ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Is anyone still using Thera Band Gold ? and what are your tapers for 5/6", 3/8" steel ?

Seems like Tera Band is no where as popular as it once was, but how does it compare to the new stuff, within its thickness range ?

wll


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I use it. I started by using Chinese premium latex and found it to be fast but lack durability. For ME, it was junk. So, I tried Theraband Gold and love it! It's fast enough, it's quiet shooting, and it's durable and consistent. It's everything I like in bands! For 5/16" bearings, I use 5/8 to 1/2 inch tapers. For 3/8 steel bearings, I use 3/4 to 1/2 inch tapers. 

Joe


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Frisky said:


> I use it. I started by using Chinese premium latex and found it to be fast but lack durability. For ME, it was junk. So, I tried Theraband Gold and love it! It's fast enough, it's quiet shooting, and it's durable and consistent. It's everything I like in bands! For 5/16" bearings, I use 5/8 to 1/2 inch tapers. For 3/8 steel bearings, I use 3/4 to 1/2 inch tapers.
> 
> Joe


Joe, thank you very much, very helpful info :- )

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

3/4" to 5/8 " works well for 3/8 " steel .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

treefork said:


> 3/4" to 5/8 " works well for 3/8 " steel .


Great, I'm building a log on ammo sizes vs taper sizes, exactly what I want since I'm basically a tube shooter learning about flats

Thanks guys for your input, very helpful.

wll


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

If it is good enough for Frisky, it is good enough for me. TBG is plenty fast for targets and cans. I find it durable and consistent.

3/4" to 1/2" also works for 1/2" clay (Saunders Clod Poppers)


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a small stash of the old formula that I shoot from time to time, the new formula just doesn't work that great for me. Also the purpose made latexes work better than the old formula tbg, just my $0.02


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Tobor8Man shows tremendous brilliance by agreeing with Green Skeen!

Joe


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

@Frisky - no need to reinvent the wheel when I can stand on the shoulders of a genius. Thank you Green Skeen.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'll be giving my F-16 with Thera Band Gold a try out tomorrow using 5/6" and 3/8" steel. My 22x17mmx187 long cut may be a bit much but we will see. I'm getting in the 280+ now depending on the weather with tubes and very close to 300fps with flats of unknown manufacturer.

If the weather is in the mid 80's+ when I'm shooting, and I can get around 300fps using TBG with 5/16" steel, that will be will be awesome --- 265+ fps with 3/8" would be fantastic !! my active is 6.25 and my draw is 32.5" so my elongation is in the 520% area --- We will see how it goes tomorrow.

I may change my grip a bit with these flats and the way they are set up on the F-16 to get a better line of sight. I may use a straight pull without the twist as I have been playing a bit and with the flats, in line seems to be cleaner ... now lets see if I get fork hits or ?

wll


----------

